# Doc Rivers declares War



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> In that time, the Clippers have accomplished … well, they made it to the second round a couple of times.
> 
> New Clippers coach Doc Rivers is attempting to change that. After the laissez-faire turn of former coach Vinny Del *****, the former Boston Celtics coach has decided to instill a defensive mindset and more consistent offensive philosophy for a Clippers team that disappointed with a first round exit in last year’s playoffs. And to drive a team-first point home, he’s asked the Staples Center to cover the Lakers banners when the Clippers take hold of the arena. From the Los Angeles Times:


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...s-makes-call-cover-lakers-193736203--nba.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Whats the issue here? The Clippers are not the Lakers. I am surprised this hasn't been done before.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, I don't see it.

Some Lakers fans will see the Clips not wanting to embrace the little brother image as an outrage. But that's because they're ****ing idiots.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

It is a good call. Bout time the clippers stop acting like they are playing in their neighbors gym.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

chilltown said:


> It is a good call. Bout time the clippers stop acting like they are playing in their neighbors gym.


They are playing in their neighbor's gym. That's reality.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did they cover the Sparks banner too?

As someone who attended about 12 clipper home games in the last three years I personally always found the Laker stuff up there funny. Which goes to show this is probably a good call.

Doesn't mean there won't be more Laker than Clipper fans in attendance when the Lakers and Clippers play 4 times there. Doc can't do anything about that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shit reeks of insecurity.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That's kind of a double standard since the Lakers have never made the Clippers cover up any of their banners...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> That's kind of a double standard since the Lakers have never made the Clippers cover up any of their banners...



Ha.... Clippers banners. I get it.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Who the **** does this guy think he is? When the Doc Rivers era in LA is done, this will be the biggest impact he made.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This isn't a big deal at all. If I was a Clippers fan, I wouldn't want to see all the Lakers banners up there, either.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> This isn't a big deal at all. If I was a Clippers fan, I wouldn't want to see all the Lakers banners up there, either.


It's not like they are lit up. They are in the dark and this is completely unnecessary.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Shit reeks of insecurity.


Laker fans being all up in arms about this reeks more than Clippers covering them up. I don't see how this is an issue and a "declaration of war". 

The Lakers get an extra 4 home games a season anyways. If they meet in the playoffs then they get 7 (would be crazy honestly)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Relax, Im just stirring the pot...but I cant say I like it. I think all banners from all teams should be allowed up and shown at all times.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Relax, Im just stirring the pot...but I cant say I like it. I think all banners from all teams should be allowed up and shown at all times.


What a dumb ****ing thing to say.


Who else is sharing arenas?


Any Lakers fan complaining about this is pathetic, sorry to say.

"Our banners! Our banners! That's not fair! Its not fair!" Voice all that in your head with an over the top baby voice too, because that's how all you twerps sound when I read it.


Honestly guys, pull it together. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The banners should be up at all times and Steve Blake would be the best player on the clippers. Deal with reality. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> What a dumb ****ing thing to say.
> 
> 
> Who else is sharing arenas?
> ...


You're more up in arms on me posting this than I cared about the banners being covered in the first place. Not very Canadian of you.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The banners should be up at all times and Steve Blake would be the best player on the clippers. Deal with reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Steve Blake is a fringe NBA'er and is the Lakers 4th best player.


Reality.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Clipper have always been under the shadow of the Lakers. It's time they moved past trying to "Be better than the Lakers" (which they were last year) and move towards winning a championship. That's a symbolic step. 

Looking at the roster the Clippers team is really built, and I'm surprised so many have teams like Nets ahead of them. But someone other than Paul is going to have to step up and be the number two. I'm not sure if that's Blake. We'll see how he responds to the challenge.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My question is what are they going to do with the statues up front? Throw tarps on them?



R-Star said:


> Steve Blake is a fringe NBA'er and is the Lakers 4th best player.
> 
> 
> Reality.


You're clearly delusional. If Steve Blake was on the Clippers they'd have a selfie of him up and likely make him the first Clipper with a retired jersey.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> You're more up in arms on me posting this than I cared about the banners being covered in the first place. Not very Canadian of you.


He just likes chewing us out. We're ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> The Clipper have always been under the shadow of the Lakers. It's time they moved past trying to "Be better than the Lakers" (which they were last year) and move towards winning a championship. That's a symbolic step.
> 
> Looking at the roster the Clippers team is really built, and I'm surprised so many have teams like Nets ahead of them. But someone other than Paul is going to have to step up and be the number two. I'm not sure if that's Blake. We'll see how he responds to the challenge.


I'm sorry, but outside of the some hot Crawford 4th quarters how was Blake not clearly their number two last season?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sorry, but outside of the some hot Crawford 4th quarters how was Blake not clearly their number two last season?


Imagine if they had the real Blake on their team. 


Deal with Real.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

When asked about this, the majority of the Lakers basically said they understood why it was done, and could care less. 

Most Lakers...... but there's one player who's up in arms about this. Lifetime Laker, and known heart and soul of the team Nick Young, is 100% against it. For a guy who's known for bleeding purple and gold like Young this isn't surprising. He earned those banners. **** anyone who tries to cover up his accomplishments.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sorry, but outside of the some hot Crawford 4th quarters how was Blake not clearly their number two last season?


He was the number two for sure. But he disappeared far too often. He needs to be the one they can consistently rely on. Granted he was battling some injuries but averaging 13/5 like he did last year in the playoffs will not get it done.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> When asked about this, the majority of the Lakers basically said they understood why it was done, and could care less.
> 
> Most Lakers...... but there's one player who's up in arms about this. Lifetime Laker, and known heart and soul of the team Nick Young, is 100% against it. For a guy who's known for bleeding purple and gold like Young this isn't surprising. He earned those banners. **** anyone who tries to cover up his accomplishments.


Swaggy P is just keepin it real yo


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Even Steve Nash said he would do it too. This isn't a big deal


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's disrespectful to the men that are represented by those banners and numbers. Ramona Shelburne put it perfectly. 



> @ramonashelburne: Those banners and retired jerseys are accomplishments of other men's lives. They should be respected, not covered up for marketing purposes


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's disrespectful to the men that are represented by those banners and numbers. Ramona Shelburne put it perfectly.


They're covered up because they didn't play for the ****ing Clippers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have more of a problem of them putting blue and red on the statues outside than I do of them covering the banners.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd find it just as classless if the shoe was on the other foot too and it were the Lakers covering a Clippers banner or number.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am surprised the Clips didnt do this before, now that the Clips are actually trying to win games. Those jerseys and banners are a constant reminder of how the Clippers were just a shitty piggy backing team in L.A.

Of course, that is how Sterling marketed the Clippers for years so Im sure he was happy people could go to Clippers games and marvel at the lakers success. He was happy people had any reason to go watch those pathetic teams


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

They should take a bunch of replica jerseys and banners and after covering up the real ones burn them and troll the shit out of Lakers fans just so we can see all their butt hurt


----------

